

In Thirty Days, Payments Innovation Will Stop In Silicon Valley - thinkcomp
http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/In-Thirty-Days-Payments-Innovation-Will-Stop-In-Silicon-Valley

======
rick888
If you still want to do business, move to another state and allow as many of
your current employees to work remotely as possible.

~~~
thinkcomp
That wouldn't help. It doesn't matter where you're based as long as you do
business in California.

